# Kommentaren AlpenX Trautbrg Route



## Tomz (11. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte diese Jahre endlich wieder über die Alpen. Nach langer Recherche ist mir die Erwald-Riva Tour von Trautberg ins Auge gesprungen:
*************
Kurzbeschreibung:
(1) Ehrwald - Via Claudia - Imst -
Piller Höhe - Pfunders
ca. 1300 Höhenmeter
ca. 75 km
Auf Römerwegen und schönene Trail bis Nassereith
Dann Forstwege und etwas Asphalt zur Pillerhöhe.
Von dort Forstwegabfahrt und dann Forstweg/Trail
am westlichen Innufer bis Pfunders.


(2) Pfunders - Samnaun - Zeblasjoch -

Heidelberger Hütte (2260)
ca. 1900 Höhenmeter
ca. 36 km
Zünachst auf wenig befahrener Asphaltstaße Ri Samnaun
hoch, die man später auf Forstwegen und Trails verlassen
kann. Einsamer Anstieg zum Zeblasjoch.
Von hier entweder direkt ins Tal und über Forstweg hoch
zur Heidelberger Hütte, oder nach links queren zur
Forcella da Val Gronda (Danke @ Marco)
(ca. 30 schieben / tragen) und dann bis zur Hütte trailen.
Holy Trail.


(3) Heidelberger Hütte - Fimbapass (2608) -
Scoul (1200) - S-Charl (1810)
Costainas Pass (2251) - Val Müstair -
Müstair (1250)
ca. 1750 Höhenmeter
ca. 65 km
Naturstraße und Forstweg auf den Costainas Pass
am Ende leichter Trail bergauf.
Ab Lü versteckter Supertrail bis Sta. Maria runter Holy Trail
Fimberpass Holy Trail


(4) Müstair - Sta. Maria (1375) -
Umbrail Pass (2500) - Stilfser Joch (2758) -
Dreisprachenspitze (2843) - Goldseetrail -
Furkelhütte - Trafoi - Franzenshöhe
ca. 2100 Höhenmeter
ca. 40 km
bergrauf Asphalt und Naturstraße bei sehr weingen
Autos.
bergab Goldseetrail: Holy Trail.
Man kann auch früher aus dem Trail aussteigen und
kommt dann kurz unter der Franzenshöhe auf der
Stilfser joch Straße raus.

(5) Franzenshöhe - Stilfser Joch - Dreisprachenspitze -
Umbrail - Bocchetta di Forcola (2768) -
Trail zum Lago di Cancano -
Lago di Cancano (1884)
ca. 1200 Höhenmeter
ca. 40 km
frühmorgens ohne Autos auf den Klassiker auf Asphalt.
Bergab und ansonsten nur Trails vom feinsten
wer noch was tun mag fährt vom Lago di Cancano
noch ins Val Mora und über dan Passo Gallo
zurück
Holy Trail.

(6) Lago di Cancano - Passo di Verva - Grosio
San Bernardo - Rifugio La Baita (1866)
ca. 1700 Höhenmeter
ca. 35 km
bergauf alles Forstweg, am ende etwas steil.
Forstweg und Trail bergab
ca. 15 km Asphaltverbindungsstück zw.
Grosio und San Bernardo

(7) Rifugio La Baita - Passo del Alpe (2450)
Gavia Passstrasse (1900) - Gavia Pass (2621) -
Pezzo (1565) - Rif Angelino Bozzi (2478)
ca. 1850 Höhenmeter
ca. 35 km
für Cracks bergauf null schieben, sonst bis 30 Minuten
bergab Trails und leider heute ein bisserl
Asphalt zum Gavia Pass
Passo del Alpe bergauf Holy Trail.

(8) Rif Angelino Bozzi - Forcellina di Montozzo (2613 m) -
Lago di Pian Palu - Pejo (1580) -
Ossana - Dimaro (ca. 800) - Rifugio Graffer (2261)
ca. 1730 Höhenmeter
ca. 58 km
bergauf bis auf 10 Minuten alles schöner Fortsweg,
bergab Holy Trail

(9) Rifugio Graffer (2261) - Passo Bregn del Ors -
Rifugio Ghedina - Arco
ca. 1150 Höhenmeter
ca. 68 km
bergauf 15 Minuten schieben zum Bregn del Ors
bergab Holy Trail

*****************
Die Tour wured schon von einigen als stimmig bewertet.
Die Höhenmeter und der Tailanteil passen mir sehr gut 
Vermutlich müssen wir aber einen Tag kürzen.
Was wären Eure Vorschläge für ein Kürzung 
Da wir mit dem Zug zurück müssen würde ich die Tour warscheinlich in der Brenta richtung Trennto abkürzen oder habt Ihr dazu auch noch bessere Tipps

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (12. April 2006)

Ich finde die Route ziemlich perfekt.
Kürzungsmöglichkeiten gibt es, aber die bringen die vorgefertigten Etappen aus dem Tritt:

Statt übers Zeblasjoch, direkt zur Heidelberger Hütte
Ab Dreispachen-Spitze direkt zur Boccheta di Forcola, also kein Goldseeweg
Schlenker über Rifugio Graffer auslassen
Ein vielleicht besserer Vorschlag:
Am Tag 7 noch ein Stück weiterfahren über Montozzo-Scharte bis Pejo (Übernachtung z.B. im Hotel St. Maria). Dann kannst du an Tag 8 (ohne Graffer) durchfahren bis zum Gardasee. Bregn de l'Ors musst du dabei nicht auslassen, wäre aber eine zusätzliche Option.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (12. April 2006)

Hi Daniel hört sich gut an ich würde auch lieber am Schluß kürzen.
Ich überlege auch ob wir am Freitag starten sollen. Das würde uns einen Vorsprung vor dem Massen verschaffen.
Da wir morgens von Stuttgart anfahren müssen könnten wir dann irgendo zwischen Erwald und Imst einsteigen.
Ich befürchet das wir die ersten 75 Kilometer nicht schaffen wenn wir erst um 12:00 starten können oder?

P.S. hat jemand zufällig die Kompass Kartennummer die wir für die Tour benötigen parat?


----------



## Fubbes (12. April 2006)

Tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Daniel hört sich gut an ich würde auch lieber am Schluß kürzen.
> Ich überlege auch ob wir am Freitag starten sollen. Das würde uns einen Vorsprung vor dem Massen verschaffen.
> Da wir morgens von Stuttgart anfahren müssen könnten wir dann irgendo zwischen Erwald und Imst einsteigen.
> Ich befürchet das wir die ersten 75 Kilometer nicht schaffen wenn wir erst um 12:00 starten können oder?
> ...


1300 hm und 75 km sollten auch mit Start um 12 Uhr zu schaffen sein. Ich hätte da keine Bedenken.
Die Kompass-Karten suchst du die am besten selbst raus:
http://www.kompass.at/fileadmin/docs/blattschnitt.pdf

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## trautbrg (12. April 2006)

Hi Tom,

vielen Dank für die Blumen. Am besten kürzt Du die
Tour indem Du einen Tag früher losfährst (= Freitag).  
Alle anderen Kürzungen (z.B. Rif Graffer auslassen)
kosten köstliche Trails. Und die wollt ihr ja alle fahren.
Von Ehrwald nach Pfunds kann man relativ schnell
durchdrücken, wenn man zur Piller Höhe hoch 
auf der Asphaltstraße bleibt (statt Forstweg und Trail).

Wenn ich was weglassen müsste, dann würde ich am 
fünften Tag vom Lago di Cancano direkt über Bormio
(ohne Passo die Verva und Grosio) zum Rifugio la
Baita fahren. Der wird dann zwar etwas länger, aber geht
schon noch ... Damit hättest Du denn sechsten Tag, 
der ja wie der fünfte eher kürzer ist, komplett weggespart.

Anbei die Karten die du brauchst:

Karten: Ehrwald - Lago Trails / Trautberg Variationen:


- Kompass 35:      Imst - Telfs - Kühtai
- Kompass 42:      Landeck - Nauders - Samnaungruppe
- Kümmerly + Frey: Unterengadin, Maßstab 1: 60000
- Kompass 072:     Nationalpark Stilfser Joch
- Kompass 73:      Gruppo die Brenta
- Kompass 071:     Alpi di Ledro - Valli Giudicarie

Die Trails sind aus meiner Grobbeschreibung nicht
immer leicht zu finden. Lass mich wissen, wenn Du noch 
weitere Infos brauchst.


Ciao

 Wolfgang

http://www.m97.de http://www.bike-days.de


----------



## foda (12. April 2006)

Wir sind bei unserer letzten Querung den Verva gefahren.
Ist ein mittelmässiger Pass:
- Feldwegauffahrt ganz schön.
- Abfahrt zuerst Fahrstraße mit viel gröberem Schotter, der dich sauber durchschüttelt, danach Asphalt.
- Für die Auffahrt *JA NICHT DIE TEERSTRAßE* nehmen, hab noch nie so rücksichtslose Fahrweise wie da gesehen. Da besteht echte Lebensgefahr!
Also: genug Proviant am/vor dem See kaufen und die *ABFAHRT IN DER 3. KEHRE* nicht verpassen!
- Ansonsten ein Pass, den man, ohne was verpasst zu haben, umfahren könnte.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tomz (12. April 2006)

Hi Wolfgang vielen Dank. 
Ich werd dann mal Karten holen gehn.
Am liebsten würde ich natürlich Freitag bis Samstag fahren, dann muß man nichts kürzen. Ich muß da meine Mitfahrer noch befragen.
Da wir mit dem Zug zurück fahren müssen wir unten raus eh nach Trento oder Rovereto abbiegen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Zugverbindung nach Ehrwald?
Bisher hab ich über die öBB noch nichts sinnvolles rausgekriegt.

Tom


----------



## Tomz (12. April 2006)

Hi Wolfgang jetzt ist mir doch noch was eingefallen
Der 6. Tag ist mir ziemlich unklar. Ich kann iHn auf jeden Fall auf meiner Übersichtskarte nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht gehts ja auch nur wenn ich die Detailkarten hab.

Tom


----------



## transalbi (12. April 2006)

Hi Tom,

zur Rückfahrt mit Zug siehe hier:
http://www.transalp.info/2005/explorer/index.php
Bahn: Österreich: www.oebb.at
Italien: www.ferrovie.it/
Suchworte: rovererto, brennero

Gruß

Albi


----------



## trautbrg (13. April 2006)

foda schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind bei unserer letzten Querung den Verva gefahren.
> Ist ein mittelmässiger Pass:
> - Feldwegauffahrt ganz schön.
> - Abfahrt zuerst Fahrstraße mit viel gröberem Schotter, der dich sauber durchschüttelt, danach Asphalt.
> ...




Vom Passo di Verva runter ist am Anfang grober Schotter.
Später beim Beginn des Asphalt kann man aber (hier links 
halten) auf einen Trail abzweigen. Man muß also nicht den Asphalt nehmen. Irgendwann quert man die Straße 
nochmal und fährt erst ganz am Ende Asphalt 
nach Grosio.

Ciao

 Wolfgang
http://www.m97.de


----------



## Fubbes (13. April 2006)

foda schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind bei unserer letzten Querung den Verva gefahren.
> Ist ein mittelmässiger Pass:
> - Feldwegauffahrt ganz schön.
> - Abfahrt zuerst Fahrstraße mit viel gröberem Schotter, der dich sauber durchschüttelt, danach Asphalt.
> ...


Wirfst du hier was durcheinander? Auffahrt zum Verva auf Teer? Da gibt es weit und breit keine Teerstraße, vor allem dann nicht, wenn man von den Torri di Fraele kommt. An welchem See man da Proviant kaufen könnte ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Meinst vielleicht einen anderen Pass.
Außerdem ist der Verva doch ein ganz netter Pass, komplett fahrbar, auf der Nordseite ziemlich einsam, da außerhalb der Touristenströme. Richtung Eita ist dann etwas mehr los. Anschließend Struzflug auf Teer nach Grosio.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (18. Juni 2006)

So ich hol das mal wieder hoch. Die Planung steht soweit wir werden Freitag den 14.7 starten somit klappt die ganze Tour ohne Kürzung.
Ich habe mich mal durch die Karten und Beschreibungen von Werner durchgearbeitet. Bei Anreas hab ich auch etwas in den Roadbooks geklaut. Mein derzeitiges Roadbook habe ich als Word drangehängt. Ein paar Fragen habe ich aber noch und zwar:
 4. Tag Der Einstieg zum Goldseetrial geht der oberhalb rein in den Wormisonsteig oder erst in der 7 Kehre.  Die Beschreibene Abkürzung ist die über die Tartscher Alm Oder? Lohn ter untere Trial die extra 500hm?
5. Tag wo übernachtet man am Lago di Cancano?
6. Tag wie kommt man am besten von Torri di Fraele  zum Pso Verva? Über Presure ?
8. Tag bei der Abfahrt gibts einen Abzweig von der Straße bei mir ist der Weg in der Karte mit 125 markiert lohn das? oder besser auf der Straße bleiben?
9. Tag der Weg vom Rif Graffer zum Passo Bregn del Ors ist mir noch nicht klar.  M.ga  Vallesinella dann runter bis Baita Val Brenta??
Wie lange braucht man für den letzten Tag? (lohnt sich die Fahrt nach Acro noch oder doch gleich nach Trento auf den Bahnhof)

Wenn jemand noch Details zu versteckten Trial hat die man auf den Kompasskarten nicht sofort sieht (wie Pedenolo z.B.) bitte immer her damit.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juni 2006)

Für mich ist das mehr ein PDF als ein Word Anhang, aber gut ...

Zu 5.: Villa Valania, auf der Verbindung zwischen den Seen und den Torri di Fraele.
Zu 6.: Den Höhenweg ab der dritten Kehre in der Abfahrt nach Bormio nach Arnoga nehmen. Dort weiter dem Höhenweg folgen.
Zu 8.: Müsste ich zu Hause mal in die Karte gucken.
Zu 9.: Du musst runter bis du auf den Fahrweg zum Val d'Agola triffst, dürfte ca. bei 1200 m sein.


----------



## Tomz (19. Juni 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist das mehr ein PDF als ein Word Anhang, aber gut ...
> 
> Zu 5.: Villa Valania, auf der Verbindung zwischen den Seen und den Torri di Fraele.
> Zu 6.: Den Höhenweg ab der dritten Kehre in der Abfahrt nach Bormio nach Arnoga nehmen. Dort weiter dem Höhenweg folgen.
> ...



Hast natürlich recht. ich habe erst später gelernt das mein Word Dokument zu groß ist 

Hast Du einen Übernachtungstip in Villa Valania oder gibts da nur eine Möglichkeit? (hab auch gerade keine Karte)


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juni 2006)

Tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Hast natürlich recht. ich habe erst später gelernt das mein Word Dokument zu groß ist


Du hast alles richtig gemacht, denn Word-Dokumente sind proprietär und böse.


----------



## Tomz (19. Juni 2006)

Und noch ein Nachschlag.
Hat jemand eine Beschreibung wie man "schön" von Ehrwald nach Nassereith kommt? Oder ergibt sich das aus der Karte? (die fehlt mir noch) über die SuFu habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juni 2006)

Schön wäre z.B. über das Tegestal, kostet aber nochmal mächtig Höhenmeter.
Ab Fernpass über den Trail zum Schloss Fernstein und dann rechts ins Tegestal abbiegen. Über's Dirstentrittkreuz kannst du dann nach Tarrenz runtertrailen.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (19. Juni 2006)

Hi Daniel hört sich gut an leider werden wir am ersten Tag nicht so viel Zeit haben da wir eventuell erst gegen Mittag einsteigen und ja noch nach Pfunds müssen.Mir ist nur wichtig das wir nicht auf dem Weg nach Nassereit die schönen Sachen auslassen 

P.S. Hast Du einen Übernachtungstig für Villa Valania

Tom


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juni 2006)

Die Unterkunft heißt so. Guckst du hier:
http://www.miramontibormio.it/villavalania/ted/


----------



## Tomz (20. Juni 2006)

Hi Daniel,
jetzt hab ichs kapiert sorry ich hatte keine Karte und dachte Villa Valania ist ein Dorf.
Das Chalet sieht ja wirklich nett aus.

Danke
Tom


----------



## trautbrg (21. Juni 2006)

Tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Daniel hört sich gut an leider werden wir am ersten Tag nicht so viel Zeit haben da wir eventuell erst gegen Mittag einsteigen und ja noch nach Pfunds müssen.Mir ist nur wichtig das wir nicht auf dem Weg nach Nassereit die schönen Sachen auslassen
> 
> P.S. Hast Du einen Übernachtungstig für Villa Valania
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

auf dem Weg von Ehrwald nach Imst gibts ein paar
ganz witzige Dinge:
- zum einen die Forstweg und Trailanfahrt östlich des Fernpaß
- zum anderen der Trail zum Schloß Fernsteinsee

Zusätzlich gäbs auf dem Weg zum Fernpass noch die
ganzen Loisachquellentrails und alternativ zum Fernpaßtrail
auch die Abfahrt (heftiger Trail) von der Nassereither Alm 
zum Adlerhorst.
Siehe hierzu auch Moser Buch 5.
Nach dem Fernpaß kannst Du - kurz nach dem Ende des
Campingplatzes - wie oben erwähnt durchs Tegestal 
supersteile 900 Höhenmeter zum Dirstentrittkreuz hochfahren
und von dort gen IMST trailen.

Da Du aber sowieso erst mittags starte würde ich die
"normale" Via Claudia Variante (=von Nassereith nach
Imst auf Waldweg) nehmen. Oder ihr macht das Dirstentrittkreuz 
und fahrt dann im (leider wenig romantischen) Inntal direkt nach 
Landeck und von dort dann Innaufwärts auf der Via Claudia
mit dem letzten Tageslilcht nach Pfunds.

Meine Empfehlung wäre es, gerade an diesem ersten
Tag, an dem ihr spät startet eher netwas gemütlicher
unterwegs zu sein, also direkt von Nassereith nach Imst
und zur Piller Höhe in der oberen Hälfte lieber die sehr
wenige befahrene Straße statt dem am Ende sehr steilen
Forstwegtrail zu nehmen.

Tipp: am Ende des Campingplatzes durch die Unterführung
die Bundesstraße unterqueren und dann östl (=links) der
Straße nach Nassereith rein.

Ciao

 Wolfgang

P.S.: Wenn ihr auf der Franzenshöhe (Stilfser Joch Gegend)
        einkehrt, dann sag der Wirtin bitte nen ganz lieben
        Gruß von mir.


----------



## Tomz (22. Juni 2006)

Hi Wolfgang Franzenhöhe ist gebongt. Ich werde Deine Grüße ausrichten.
leider müssen wir alles wieder etwas umplanen. da ein Kollege am Freitag und Sammstag doch keinen Urlaub kriegt. Wir starten also am Sonntag früh und müssen leider auf 8 Tage kürzen.
Fubbes hat ja vorgeschlagen den 7. Tag zu verlängern und am 8. bis zum See zu fahren aber da kommt do viel Strasse zusammen und das am letzten Tag.

Mein Kollege hat auch noch etwas Bauchweh wegen der Höhenmeter (vor 7 Jahren haben wir am Pfunderer Joch halt doch lange geschoben).

Daher gefällt mir Dein Kürzungsvorschlag besser zur Not könnte man hinten raus immer noch am Graffer kürzen.
Ich denke das mit den hm sollte schon gehen wenn nicht zu viele Schiebepassagen drin sind.


Danke noch für die Fernpass Tipps
Tom


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juni 2006)

Kurz vor Riva bist du gar nicht böse, wenn da viel Straße dabei ist (geht mir jedenfalls so). Der See lockt dann einfach.
Wenn du den Bregn de l'Ors mitnimmst, reduziert sich der Straßenanteil auf etwa 50%. Ich bin die Etappe von Pejo nach Riva genau so schon gefahren, 106 km / 2000 hm. Die Kilometer sind gar nicht so viel, da es nebenbei auch über 3000 hm runter geht. Guckst du hier: http://www.alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour98_ident_tag8.html
Edit: Die Albergo ignoriere bitte, die war nix. Ich hatte dir wieter oben ja das Hotel St. Maria empfohlen, glaube ich.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Tomz (22. Juni 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz vor Riva bist du gar nicht böse, wenn da viel Straße dabei ist (geht mir jedenfalls so). Der See lockt dann einfach.
> Wenn du den Bregn de l'Ors mitnimmst, reduziert sich der Straßenanteil auf etwa 50%. Ich bin die Etappe von Pejo nach Riva genau so schon gefahren, 106 km / 2000 hm. Die Kilometer sind gar nicht so viel, da es nebenbei auch über 3000 hm runter geht. Guckst du hier: http://www.alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour98_ident_tag8.html
> Edit: Die Albergo ignoriere bitte, die war nix. Ich hatte dir wieter oben ja das Hotel St. Maria empfohlen, glaube ich.
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel Danke für den Tipp ich hzabe das bei Dir schon mal gelesen. Aber wenn ich meinem Kumpel sage das wir am letzten Tag noch mal 2000 hm ud über 100 km  machen fällt der glaub ich tot um. und wenn wir den Bregna auslassen sollte das ca 700-1000 hm (hab grad keine  Karte) bringen aber dann ist es nur noch Straße.

Das Problem ist das mein Kumpel arges Bauchweh wegen der gesamt hm hat .
Wie würdest Du denn die Anstieg im vergleich zum Punderer Joch bewerten? Kar ist für mich das man am Fimbapass und pso di Alpe jeweils 2h Stunden schieben muß.

Gruß
tom


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juni 2006)

Tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Daniel Danke für den Tipp ich hzabe das bei Dir schon mal gelesen. Aber wenn ich meinem Kumpel sage das wir am letzten Tag noch mal 2000 hm ud über 100 km  machen fällt der glaub ich tot um. und wenn wir den Bregna auslassen sollte das ca 700-1000 hm (hab grad keine  Karte) bringen aber dann ist es nur noch Straße.
> 
> Das Problem ist das mein Kumpel arges Bauchweh wegen der gesamt hm hat .
> Wie würdest Du denn die Anstieg im vergleich zum Punderer Joch bewerten? Kar ist für mich das man am Fimbapass und pso di Alpe jeweils 2h Stunden schieben muß.
> ...


Auch ohne Bregn ist es nicht nur Straße. Von Dimaro nach Madonna ist auf jeden Fall Forstweg.
Und bei Fimber schiebt man nur 1h, beim Passo di Alpe eher noch weniger. 2h ist maßlos übertrieben. 

Zu den (längeren) Anstiegen:
Zeblasjoch, kenne ich nicht
Costainas, gemütlich
Pass Umbrail und Stilfser Joch, harmlos
Passo di Verva, komplett fahrbar, aber sehr gerölllastig
Passo di Alpe (Rif. Baita) ist knackig, aber noch gut fahrbar, am Ende etwas Schieben.
Montozzo: eigtl. fahrbar, zieht sich aber am Ende gen Bozzi. Da musste ich schieben. Die letzten 200 hm Schieben auf ultrasteiler Rampe.
Rif. Graffer: brutal steile Skipiste, aber kein langer Anstieg
Bregn de l'Ors: gemütlich bis zum Lago d'Agola, danach noch kurz Fahren, dann 30 min Schieben.
Vom Kaliber Pfunderer Joch ist da nichts. Am anstrengensten dürfte die Montozzo Scharte sein. Das Val Rezzalo habt ihr ja durch die geplante Übernachtung in der Baita halbiert.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. Juni 2006)

fimbapass ist ja nur von der hütte bis kurz vor den pass schieben, die letzten paar meter kann man auch fahren. sind so ca. 350/400 hm, mehr als 1 h schieben ist das garantiert nicht. und sooo schlimm ist das gelände auch nicht. ist halt ein steiler wiesenhang, aber da gibt's schlimmeres.

zu den einschätzungen der pässe (wo ich nix zu schreibe deckt sich's mit daniels einschätzung):

- verva: einige aus unserer truppe haben da letzten herbst auch ein stück geschoben aufgrund des gerölls, fahrbar ist aber alles mit ein bissl kraft und willen

- passo dell alpe: bin bis zur kleinen bachquerung alles gefahren (2200 m ?), danach ein stück schieben bis quasi zum pass selbst. die mitfahrer haben schon früher mal das schieben angefangen (kurze steilere rampen, geröllig). ist aber gutes schiebegelände.

- montozzo: selbst nur umgekehrt gefahren, aber von ein paar kumpels kann ich bestätigen, dass die letzte rampe wohl keiner hochgefahren ist. ansonsten eben schottrige piste, geht schon mit ein bissl kraft

- graffer: macht wenig spass mit dem radl, da steile rampe und skipiste. landschaftlich wird's erst oben halbwegs interessant für meinen geschmack

viel spass,
elmar

p.s.: unterwegs baut ihr ja auch kondition auf und gewöhnt euch ans tägliche radeln. denke, da kommt man dann irgendwann besser mit den anforderungen klar. spätestens nach 2 etappen bin ich immer im rhythmus und dann sind auch die harten und langen etappen kein thema mehr. und daniels lange schlussetappe geht schon, bin auch schon mehrfach so eine lange schlussetappe gefahren. der lago ist dann ja schon recht nah, das motiviert zusätzlich.


----------



## Tomz (22. Juni 2006)

Hi Daniel danke das solle meinem Kumpel etwas das Bauchweh nehmen. 
Das man in den Alpen schieben muß ist klar (am Rochetta ja auch) das Punderer Joch hat damal nur einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen. Ich glaube wir haben fast die ganze Strecke hoch geschoben und auf der ganzen Strecke bis ins Tal nur Riegel und Wasser. Die Abfahrt dafür war absolut top.

tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. Juni 2006)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: unterwegs baut ihr ja auch kondition auf und gewöhnt euch ans tägliche radeln. denke, da kommt man dann irgendwann besser mit den anforderungen klar. spätestens nach 2 etappen bin ich immer im rhythmus und dann sind auch die harten und langen etappen kein thema mehr.


Hehe, das funktioniert aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Ab Tag 7 oder so geht es mit dem Leistungsvermögen meistens wieder rückwärts.

@Tomz
Als Anhaltspunkt: Beim Pfunderer Joch habe ich auf der Forstpiste gelegentlich geschoben, vielleicht 20%. Ab der Wimbachtalbrücke nur noch kurz gefahren, dann alles geschoben. Alle deine nun geplanten Anstiege sind leichter.


----------



## Tomz (22. Juni 2006)

Hi Elmar,
Ich bin mit meinen Kumpel im Mai den Tremalzo4 gefahren ich denke das sollte alles schon gehen. Er möchte hat den Spaß nicht verlieren was ja absolut ok ist.
Zur Not könnten wir hinten raus auch das Graffer einsparen und im Tal übernachten und nur noch den Bregna del Ors machen dann würden wir uns diese Rampe auch noch sparen. Aber ich glaube die Aussage das nichts härter ist das das Pfunderer Joch sollte motivieren.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Spargel (22. Juni 2006)

Hi, bin die Tour dortmals mit dem Wolfgang gefahren. Schööön!



			
				Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> - verva: einige aus unserer truppe haben da letzten herbst auch ein stück geschoben aufgrund des gerölls, fahrbar ist aber alles mit ein bissl kraft und willen.


Viel Kraft hat's da nicht gebraucht (hab ich eh nicht  ), das gute an dem ist, daß er ein wenig wellig ist, d.h. nach den jeweils kürzeren Rampen, bevor man richtig aus der Puste ist, kann man's im etwas flacheren wieder gemütlicher angehen, natürlich vorausgesetzt, man bleibt schön im ersten Gang statt schnell mal das mittlere Blatt aufzulegen um dem Spezl abzuhängen...   Das bei weitem steilste Stück, mE über 25%, ist ganz unten aber sinnvollerweise geteert. Ging auch fahrend.



			
				Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> - graffer: macht wenig spass mit dem radl, da steile rampe und skipiste.


Naja, muß man halt abkönnen, daß da Lifte stehen. Habe ich aber nicht steil in Erinnerung, von kurzen Stücken vielleicht abgesehen, eher im Gegenteil. Jedenfalls kam ich trotz Fieber, was Pausen nötig machte, glaube ich ziemlich komplett fahrend durch. In mittlerer Form gar kein Problem! Oder gibt's da eine Alternative zu der Wirtschaftsstraße, die ich hochgefahren bin, und von der ihr dauernd redet?

Wenn Ihr gut in Form seid, und nicht zuviel Zeit verschwendet, ist vielleicht bei gutem Wetter die Zusammenfassung der kompletten Tage 5 und 6 drin, also mit dem Passo di Verva. Der siebte Tag ist ja dafür eher erholsam, zumindest wenn einen nicht die Sonne am Montozzo zu Tode grillt. Und der Vortag hatte ja nur den kühlen Straßenpaß Umbrail und ein bißchen was vom Stilfser, da ist der Trail runter eigentlich schon das schwerste.

ciao  Christian


----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. Juni 2006)

@ tom:

tremalzo 4 ist schon mal eine gute testtour! und - ganz klar - allen tourteilnehmern soll es noch spass machen. dass man MAL einen durchhänger hat, kann immer mal vorkommen, und dass einem manche passagen nicht so viel spass machen, aber das sollte nach möglichkeit die ausnahme sein. denke, dass du dann schon gewissenhaft geplant hast, weil du ja auch an deinen kumpel denkst und an seine erfahrungen vom pfunderer joch. dann sollte das schon passen!

graffer und den trail gen vallesinella kann man natürlich einsparen, wir sind letzten herbst dann auch direkt nach madonna, haben dort übernachtet und sind von da dann weiter gen riva. der trail soll zwar super sein, aber hat halt zeitlich und vom wetter nicht mehr gepasst.

pfunderer joch ist sicherlich nicht gerade so toll, wenn man solche steilen anstiege nicht gewohnt ist bzw. etwas weniger kraft in den beinen hat, ein bike hat, was eher für bergab ausgelegt ist (kletterfähigkeit) oder einfach nicht den besten tag erwischt hat. zwei freundinnen von mir sind da letztes jahr drüber, die haben quasi 5 h wanderung gehabt. hätten sie mir mal vorher besser zugehört, dann wären sie wohl besser gleich aussenrum gefahren ...  

@ spargel:

ich bin am verva auch alles gefahren, so schlimm fand ich's auch nicht, aber wir waren erst am späten nachmittag da und da war manch einer schon etwas müde und hat mal kurze stücke geschoben. der übergang ist insgesamt von arnoga kommend aber sicherlich nicht so dramatisch. die teerrampe kann man ja auch zu fuss bewältigen und dabei vllt. sogar noch ein paar meter gut machen gegenüber der kollegen die radeln ...

soweit ich weiss gibt's da nur die eine schotterpiste gen graffer, mal von den wanderwegen abgesehen. wie gesagt, schön finde ich's dann oben, wenn das graffer auch aus dem blickfeld verschwunden ist und man sich auf die brenta-szenerie konzentrieren kann. die liftanlagen und die schotterpiste brauche ich persönlich nicht. aber da gibt's ja inzwischen schon einige spots, wo man sowas halt in kauf nehmen muss, um danach dann schöne landschaft zu erleben (madritschjch etc.).


----------



## foda (22. Juni 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Wirfst du hier was durcheinander? Auffahrt zum Verva auf Teer? Da gibt es weit und breit keine Teerstraße, vor allem dann nicht, wenn man von den Torri di Fraele kommt. An welchem See man da Proviant kaufen könnte ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Meinst vielleicht einen anderen Pass.
> Außerdem ist der Verva doch ein ganz netter Pass, komplett fahrbar, auf der Nordseite ziemlich einsam, da außerhalb der Touristenströme. Richtung Eita ist dann etwas mehr los. Anschließend Struzflug auf Teer nach Grosio.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Ich meine schon den Verva. Ich hatte auf unserer Tour nicht realisiert, das man von den Torre di Fraele runter in der 3. Kehre rechts abzweigen kann.
Ergo sind wir ganz ins Tal abgefahren und dann auf Teer wieder richtung Livigno gekraxelt. Das war reiner Horror. So viel Angst hatte ich noch nie in meinem Leben auf einem Rad. Die großen Laster fahren da mit hoher Geschwindigkeit in einem Abstand an Dir vorbei, daß Du oft platzmäßig schwierig gewesen wäre eine Faust dazwischen Ellenbogen und Laster zu bringen.
Bei der Abfahrt sind wir nach dem Grobschotterteil Straße gefahren, stimmt war ruhig aber auch nicht so interessant. Der Trail links wäre wahrscheinlich interessanter gewesen.


----------



## thof (6. Juli 2006)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Übergang vom Passo Verva zum Passo dell' Alpe. Vom Verva kommend zweigt bei Eita ein Weg parallel zur Straße ab, der an der Rif. Le 2 Valli (bei Fusino) wieder auf die Straße führt. Ist der schon mal jemand gefahren? Sieht zumindest attraktiver als die Straße aus.

Auch interessant, aber wahrscheinlich verwegener stellt sich die Passage über den Pso. della Forcola (Weg 202) nach Sondalo dar. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen (abgesehen von den zusätzl. hm)? Vor allem über Baite dei Rossi, Baite Redasco, Rif. Redasco zum Passo della Forcola (viel Schieben?). Ist der Downhill nach Sondalo fahrbar? Bin mal gespannt ....


----------



## thof (10. Juli 2006)

thof schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Übergang vom Passo Verva zum Passo dell' Alpe. Vom Verva kommend zweigt bei Eita ein Weg parallel zur Straße ab, der an der Rif. Le 2 Valli (bei Fusino) wieder auf die Straße führt. Ist der schon mal jemand gefahren? Sieht zumindest attraktiver als die Straße aus.
> 
> Auch interessant, aber wahrscheinlich verwegener stellt sich die Passage über den Pso. della Forcola (Weg 202) nach Sondalo dar. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen (abgesehen von den zusätzl. hm)? Vor allem über Baite dei Rossi, Baite Redasco, Rif. Redasco zum Passo della Forcola (viel Schieben?). Ist der Downhill nach Sondalo fahrbar? Bin mal gespannt ....



Kann da keiner was dazu sagen?


----------



## Tomz (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich wollte mich wieder zurück melden. Zuerst noch einmal vielen Dank an Werner, Elmar, Fubbes, Andreas und all die anderen die mit Ihren Tipps geholfen haben das Projekt zu verwirklichen.
Ich geb hier mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung für Leute die die Tour eventuell nachfahren wollen. Um meine Einstufungen zu verstehen vielleicht noch was zu unserem Backround: Wir fahren schon seit über 10 Jahren MTB und ich würde uns als technisch gut bezeichenen so sind wir z.B. am Lago schon die meisten Trials gefahren von den ganz schweren (601 etc.) mal abgesehen. Konditionell sind wir eher Mittelmass wir bringen es beide so auf 1000-2000 kmim Jahr und ich fahre den einen oder anderen Marathon (60km Distanz).
Zur Tour:
Die tour war absolut traumhaft. Es gab für mich auf der Tour keinen Trial der nicht fahrbar war (ausgenommen kurze Schiebestücke). Nach dem wir am Umbrail leider auf die Transalp Challenge gestossen sind die wirklich den Pendenolo hochgekommen sind mussten wir hier leider umstellen.
Die Übernachtungen sind sehr gut gelegt, so das man z.B. die Montozzo und den Alpe morgens ausgeruht machen kann.
Anbei noch ein paar Anmerkungen für weniger Konditionsstarke Biker wie mich:

- Piller Höhe kann man aus meiner Sicht auch weglassen bringt keine Trials nur hm.
- der Weg zum Zeblasjoch ist supersteil und für mich bei den Temperaturen mit Rücksack nicht fahrbar. Val Gronda ist extremes Tragen aber nur 30 min. Der Trial zur H.Hütte ist dafür super.(eventuell H.Hütte doch über Ischgl anfahren und Piller Höhe weglassen das part Körner für die restliche Tour )
Die Anfahrt zum La Baita und zum Bozzi sind schon sehr steil und kosten Körner sind aber machbar.

Unbedingt im La Baita übernachten Alessandro ist super nett und kocht seehr gut.
Andreas ich soll Dich auch schön grüßen.

Ich schreib gerade ein kleines Tourbook bei Interesse kann ich es auch hier einstellen.
TomHallo,
ich wollte mich wieder zurück melden. Zuerst noch einmal vielen Dank an Werner, Elmar, Fubbes, Andreas und all die anderen die mit Ihren Tipps geholfen haben das Projekt zu verwirklichen.
Ich geb hier mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung für Leute die die Tour eventuell nachfahren wollen. Um meine Einstufungen zu verstehen vielleicht noch was zu unserem Backround: Wir fahren schon seit über 10 Jahren MTB und ich würde uns als technisch gut bezeichnen so sind wir z.B. am Lago schon die meisten Trials gefahren von den ganz schweren (601 etc.) mal abgesehen. Konditionell sind wir eher Mittelmass wir bringen es beide so auf 1.000-2.000 km im Jahr und ich fahre den einen oder anderen Marathon (60km Distanz).
Zur Tour:
Die Tour war absolut traumhaft. Es gab für mich auf der Tour keinen Trial der nicht fahrbar war (ausgenommen kurze Schiebestücke). Trialmassig also absolut zu empfehlen. Nach dem wir am Umbrail leider auf die Transalp Challenge gestoßen sind und die wirklich den Pendenolo hochgekommen sind mussten wir hier leider umstellen. Ich werde also Goldsee und Pendenolo in einer separaten Tour nachholen müssen.
Die Übernachtungen sind sehr gut gelegt, so das man z.B. die Montozzo und den Alpe morgens ausgeruht machen und genießen kann.
Anbei noch ein paar Anmerkungen für weniger konditionsstarke Biker wie mich:

- Piller Höhe kann man aus meiner Sicht auch weglassen bringt keine Trials nur hm.
- der Weg zum Zeblasjoch ist supersteil und für mich bei den Temperaturen mit Rücksack nicht fahrbar. Val Gronda ist extremes Tragen aber nur 30 min. Dafür ist der Trial zur H.Hütte von dort super. Eventuell H.Hütte doch über Ischgl (z.B. Albrecht Route) anfahren und Piller Höhe weglassen das spart Körner für die restliche Tour.
Die Anfahrt zum La Baita und zum Bozzi sind schon sehr steil und kosten Körner sind aber machbar.

Unbedingt im La Baita übernachten Alessandro ist super nett und kocht seeeeehr gut.
Andreas ich soll Dich auch schön grüßen.

Ich schreib gerade ein kleines Tourbook bei Interesse kann ich es auch hier einstellen.
Tom


----------



## thof (26. Juli 2006)

Tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Unbedingt im La Baita übernachten Alessandro ist super nett und kocht seeeeehr gut.
> Andreas ich soll Dich auch schön grüßen.



Wart ihr zufällig am 18.7. im La Baita? Wir waren an dem Tag nämlich auch dort und Alessandro erwartete noch zwei Übernachtungsgäste. Wir sind allerdings weiter nach Santa Caterina Valfurva. Aber La Baita ist in der Tat Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (27. Juli 2006)

Hi wir waren am 19. bei Alessnadro. Ich hab Ihm geholfen seine deutsche Website zu überarbeiten. Malsehen wann er die live stellt. erkämpft noche in bischen mit dem PC


----------



## Silberrücken (8. August 2006)

Arbeitest Du noch am Tourbook Tom?


----------



## tri4me (5. Juni 2007)

Ich hol das mal nach oben.

Roadbook???

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## Tomz (11. Juni 2007)

Hi sorry war ein paar Tage am lago. Ja ich hab was zusammengestellt ich muss es morgen mal raussuchen und stells dann rein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tomz (12. Juni 2007)

So,
anbei ein Bericht unserer letzjährigen Tour. Das Ganze ist zwar kein richtiges Roadbook aber mit der Wegbeschreibung in den Tabellen und den von Wolfgang genannten Karten haben wir alles problemlos gefunden.

Wie schon gesagt ob man die Piller Höhe machen muss ist fraglich und das Zeblasjoch hat es auch in sich (der Trial von der Val Gronda ist allerdings erste Sahne)

Wenn mehr Details benötigt werden einfach noch mal melden.


----------



## tri4me (13. Juni 2007)

Besten Dank,

ihr habt ne schöne Woche gehabt. Einiges bin ich schon selbst gefahren, es gab aber auch viele neue Infos.

tri4me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wozzel (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind die Trautenberg-Route letztes Jahr Anfang September gefahren und es hat wirklich richtig Spass gemacht. Die Trails waren echt super und es gab auch keine beschwerlichen Schiebe oder Tragepassagen ausser der Passage zur Forcella di Val Gronda. Besonders gut fand ich den Trail von Lü bis Sta. Maria.
Ausgelassen haben wir die Übernachtung im Rifugio Angelino BOZZI. Da sind wir am selben Tag noch bis Pejo gefahren (geht sich vom La Baita kommend gut aus), da sich im Bozzi eine Schulklasse einquartiert hatte und auch weil das Bozzi schon ziemlich Basic ist. Weil es am nächsten Tag in Strömen regnete sind wir von Pejo aus dann auch direkt bis zum Gardasee gestochen, und waren somit nur 7 Tage unterwegs. Am 8. Tag gings dann dafür bei bestem Wetter noch hoch auf den Tremalzzo. 
Also aus meiner Sicht ist die Route eine klare Empfehlung, positiv besonders hervorzuheben wäre noch das La Baita. 

Viel Spass

wozzel


----------



## wozzel (13. Juni 2007)

hab jetzt doch noch einen pdf-Konverter gefunden

wozzel


----------



## sushy (13. Juni 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie schwer die Tour fahrtechnisch insgesammt ist? Bin jetzt technisch nicht sooo gut, aber auch kein totaler Anfänger. Z.B. fand ich den Trail vom Pfunderer Joch super (bis auf einige kurze Stellen, soweit ich mich erinnere), die Abfahrt vom Tuxer Joch ist mir z.B. zu schwer. Was meint ihr? hab ich dann Spaß auf der Tour oder ist sie fahrtechnisch zu anspruchsvoll?


----------



## Spargel (13. Juni 2007)

sushy schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie schwer die Tour fahrtechnisch insgesammt ist? Bin jetzt technisch nicht sooo gut, aber auch kein totaler Anfänger. Z.B. fand ich den Trail vom Pfunderer Joch super (bis auf einige kurze Stellen, soweit ich mich erinnere), die Abfahrt vom Tuxer Joch ist mir z.B. zu schwer. Was meint ihr? hab ich dann Spaß auf der Tour oder ist sie fahrtechnisch zu anspruchsvoll?


Ja.


ach so, Doppelfrage.  
Ja galt dem Spaß.

ciao Christian


----------



## Tomz (14. Juni 2007)

Die Trial sind alle super zu fahren. Manchmal kurz 10-20 Meter schieben und dann weiter.
Undedingt machen....


----------



## sushy (14. Juni 2007)

Klingt sehr gut! Danke!


----------



## trautbrg (15. Juni 2007)

Freut mich, daß es Euch so gut gefallen hat.
Ich fahrs auch immer wieder sehr gerne.
Wer Lust hat, nur die absolut besten Sahnestückchen der Tour als eine 5 1/2 Tagesrunde
zu Fahren und zusätzlich noch Madritsch Joch und Uina Schlucht, 
der guckt mal hier unter _*Alpine Highlights in der Ortler- und Silvrettagruppe*_.
Ich führe das ganze mal wieder für den Alpenverein.
Anfang September.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## Spargel (15. Juni 2007)

Schade, schade, der Termin, da mache ich gerade den Monviso unsicher...

Aber _die_  Tour müßte doch eigentlich längst übervoll sein, was iss'n da los???

ciao Christian


----------



## wozzel (18. Juni 2007)

Ich habe einige Beiträge weiter oben ein Roadbook zur "Trautbrg"-Route eingestellt. 
Um Missverständnisse auszuräumen und um mich nicht mit fremden Ferdern zu schmücken, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass es sich dabei um das "trautbrg" Original-Roadbook mit leichten Modifikationen meinerseits handelt. 

wozzel


----------



## sushy (21. Juni 2007)

Hat zufällig jemand die GPS Daten zu der Tour? Nicht, dass wir die Strecke so nicht finden würden, aber wenn man schon so ein schönes neues Spielzeug hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (10. Juli 2007)

sushy schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand die GPS Daten zu der Tour? Nicht, dass wir die Strecke so nicht finden würden, aber wenn man schon so ein schönes neues Spielzeug hat...



Ich schließe mich dem an und würde mich über Tracks, Teile von Tracks, Wegpunkte etc. sehr freuen. Ich war noch nie in der Kante und bin in unserem Team für die Navigation verantwortlich... <schwitz!>

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## hotzemott (12. August 2008)

sushy schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand die GPS Daten zu der Tour? Nicht, dass wir die Strecke so nicht finden würden, aber wenn man schon so ein schönes neues Spielzeug hat...



Ja, so geht es mir auch. Gibt's inzwischen Tracks zur Trautenberg-Route? Seit den letzten beiden Anfragen ist ja doch schon ein Jahr vergangen...
Ansonsten wird es halt klassische Kartennavigation.

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## trautbrg (13. August 2008)

Von welchen Teilen brauchst Du Tracks?

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## hotzemott (13. August 2008)

trautbrg schrieb:


> Von welchen Teilen brauchst Du Tracks?


Hallo Wolfgang,

der Plan ist erstmal, die Route so zu fahren, wie du sie ursprünglich beschrieben hattest. Insofern wären Tracks für alle 9 Etappen von Interesse. Nützlich wird es halt vor allem, wo es noch nette Trails gibt deren Einstieg man vielleicht nicht so einfach findet, evtl. ab der Abfahrt vom Fimberpass oder ab Lü.

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## Tomz (13. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen. ich hab mir mein GPS erst letzte Woche gekauft. ich hab also leider keine GPS Tracks.

Viel Spaß


----------



## trautbrg (14. August 2008)

Hi Bertram,

bist Du der ehemalige Münchner Bertram? Warst schon mal bei mir dabei?
Ich habe von der Tour nur TeilAbschnitte als Tracks.
Der Martin Schäfer von M97 hat alle Tage als Tracks.
Wenn Du seine Kontaktdaten brauchst, dann bitte PM

Ciao

 Wolfgang



hotzemott schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> der Plan ist erstmal, die Route so zu fahren, wie du sie ursprünglich beschrieben hattest. Insofern wären Tracks für alle 9 Etappen von Interesse. Nützlich wird es halt vor allem, wo es noch nette Trails gibt deren Einstieg man vielleicht nicht so einfach findet, evtl. ab der Abfahrt vom Fimberpass oder ab Lü.
> 
> ...


----------



## hotzemott (15. August 2008)

trautbrg schrieb:


> Hi Bertram,
> 
> bist Du der ehemalige Münchner Bertram? Warst schon mal bei mir dabei?



Ja, das bin ich. Hast ne PM

Grüße
Bertram


----------



## derfati (22. Februar 2010)

thof schrieb:


> ... Auch interessant, aber wahrscheinlich verwegener stellt sich die Passage über den Pso. della Forcola (Weg 202) nach Sondalo dar. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen (abgesehen von den zusätzl. hm)? Vor allem über Baite dei Rossi, Baite Redasco, Rif. Redasco zum Passo della Forcola (viel Schieben?). Ist der Downhill nach Sondalo fahrbar? Bin mal gespannt ....



Ich schiebe das mal hoch. Gibt es inzwischen Erfahrungswerte zu diesem Übergang? Mit GoogleEarth betrachtet scheint der Aufstieg zum Pass kein Problem zu sein. Aber wie sieht es mit der Abfahrt aus? Das sieht nach sehr steilem Gelände aus...?


----------



## wozzel (1. Juli 2019)

Ist zwar schon einige Tage alt dieser thread aber dennoch würde ich gerne fragen ob jemand den GPS track der Tour zur Verfügung stellen kann.
Merci, Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (1. Juli 2019)

Die Tour ist so gut beschrieben,  das du dir den Track selbst zusammenstellen könntest.


----------



## Silberrücken (1. Juli 2019)

wozzel schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon einige Tage alt dieser thread aber dennoch würde ich gerne fragen ob jemand den GPS track der Tour zur Verfügung stellen kann.
> Merci, Wolfgang




siehe Post 58 
LG


----------



## wozzel (3. Juli 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> siehe Post 58
> LG



Merci für den Hinweis, aber der hat leider auch nichts mehr.


----------

